# Disque dur interne plus reconnu



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

voilà hier je jouer avec des amis sur un jeu et pouf l'ordinateur de fonctionne plus rien ne bouge, etc..
je le redémarre manuellement et a mon redémarrage j'obtient un fichier gris avec un point d'interrogation clignotant..
Je cherche sur google puis je fais " Cmd + r ", je vais dans mon utilitaire de disque et je ne trouve plus mon disque dur " macintosh HD " ..
quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 
PS : j'ai fouiller un peu partout mais rien ne marcher


----------



## pierre22 (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Essayez cela :
FSCK :
Démarrage en "Single User mode" et procédure fsck (sans le disque d'installation)
1) Démarrez le Mac en maintenant les deux touches cmd et S enfoncées
2) L'écran va se remplir de lignes de textes (lignes Unix)
3) Lorsque le défilement des lignes de texte se termine et que vous avez «la main», la dernière ligne affiche ' :/ root # '
5) à ce moment là, et en respectant la casse et l' espace entre le mot fsck et le tiret, tapez la commande suivante : fsck -fy (veillez à bien entrer l'espace).
6) Validez par la touche Entrée
7) Attendez le résultat ( jusqu'à ce que la dernière ligne affiche à nouveau :/root # )
8) Si en fin de travail, vers la fin du message de résultat, vous voyez une ligne où il est écrit : FILE WAS MODIFIED, alors relancez le processus en tapant à nouveau fsck -fy et en validant à nouveau par la touche Entrée.
9) Lorsque les réparations seront finies et que vous n'aurez plus à lancer le processus, vous ne devrez plus avoir l'indication "FILE WAS MODIFIED", mais uniquement le message "The HD seems to be OK" ou "The volume xxx seems to be OK", alors :
10) Tapez reboot
11) Validez par la touche Entrée
12) Le Mac va redémarrer normalement 

Pour des informations complémentaires, voir cette page Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

bonjours, merci pour ta réponse mais quand j'essai de me mettre en "Single User mode"
sa marche pas sa me met le dossier avec le point d'interrogation..
c'est bien "Cmd + s" ?


----------



## pierre22 (22 Avril 2013)

Oui ces deux touches enfoncées ensembles.
Avez vous branché des périphériques ? Si oui, débranchez les, ainsi que les câbles, Ethernet y compris sauf la souris et le clavier bien sûr.
Puis effectuez un démarrage sans extensions :

Pour effectuer un démarrage sans extensions, maintenez la touche Maj enfoncée après que votre Mac a démarré. Relâchez-la lorsqu&#8217;un logo Apple gris apparaît à l&#8217;écran.
Lorsque votre cession est ouverte, videz la corbeille, et redémarrez normalement.
(plus d'infos : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR )
Une fois redémarré, redémarrez normalement.


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

Ne marche toujours pas ..

PS : je suis sous moutain lion


----------



## pierre22 (22 Avril 2013)

Essayez aussi cela : 
RAZ DE LA PRAM
Cette manoeuvre permet de remettre à zéro, vider et réinitialiser la mémoire tampon PRAM et NVRAM du Mac. Pour ce faire, redémarrez votre ordinateur et dès que vous entendez le fameux son de démarrage, appuyez de suite et en même temps sur les touches: cmd, alt, P et R, (il faut enfoncer ces touches avant l'apparition de l'écran gris). Maintenez ces touches enfoncées jusqu'à ce que vous entendiez de nouveau le son de démarrage ! Relâchez alors ces touches !

NB : Cette opération peut modifier certains paramètrages système, comme le volume ou la vitesse de la souris. Il vous faudra donc à nouveau reparamètrer ceci en vous rendant dans "Préférences système".
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2013)

Reset PRAM
Maintenir* Cmd+Alt+P+R* jusqu'après avoir entendu *au moins 3* "Boing"


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

effectivement le mac redemarre mais le fichier avec le point d'interrogation reviens ..
dans l'utilitaire de disque le disque dur n'est toujours pas la ..

@gmaa : sa ne change rien ..


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

Up ? /:


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2013)

Est-ce qu'en maintenant Alt au démarrage le disque apparait?
S'il est bootable il devrait apparaitre.

Sinon il y a la solution d'un autre disque dur (externe) pour tenter ensuite de récupérer (peut-être) les données et le disque.
Mais si les manips recommandées par pierre22 ne donnent rien... j'ai un doute...


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

euuuuh, mais donner je m'en fou un petit peu, je n'avais rien d'important je veut juste qu'il fonctionne


----------



## gmaa (22 Avril 2013)

As-tu la possibilité de le monter et tester sur une autre machine?

(en pensant : et si c'était le mac et/ou l'OS)


----------



## Nekes (22 Avril 2013)

non :-(


----------



## Nekes (23 Avril 2013)

Petit up


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Est-ce qu'en maintenant Alt au démarrage le disque apparait?
> S'il est bootable il devrait apparaitre



As-tu testé la manip de gmaa? Quel est le résultat?


----------



## Nekes (23 Avril 2013)

Non, sa remet le dossier avec le point d'interrogation


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

As-tu essayé de le connecter à un autre ordi pour voir s'il fonctionne?


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2013)

Il a déjà dit non...

À part le SAV...


----------



## ru666 (23 Avril 2013)

Donc direction SAV ...


----------



## Nekes (24 Avril 2013)

Si je branche le DD d'un autre de mes pc portables ( windows ) western digital, vous penser que sa pourrait marcher ?


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Je ne suis pas trop sûr sur ce coup là.

Attention car le format des DD internes et externes sur PC et Mac ne dont pas les mêmes (NTFS et Fat32). Mais ça tu le sais sans doute déjà.

Pour davantage d'infos sur les formats : ici. Je t'ai trouvé un post sur des problèmes de DD (lis, les réponses de Pascal77).

Je penche quand même pour le SAV.


----------



## Nekes (24 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai j'amais eu recours au SAV, c'est comme une garantie ? c'est valable un certain temps ?


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Nekes a dit:


> Je n'ai j'amais eu recours au SAV, c'est comme une garantie ? c'est valable un certain temps ?



SAV n'est pas égal à la garantie que tu peux avoir sur un ordinateur. Tu les contactes, ils te font un devis pour te dire combien te coûte la réparation. Tu es libre de l'accepter ou non.

La garantie est une sorte d'assurance qui te couvre pendant une certaine période suit ton achat.

Le SAV intervient peut intervenir que tu sois ou non couvert par la garantie que tu peux avoir sur un article.


----------



## Nekes (24 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, mais le problème vient sûrement du disque dur fournit a l'achat, seagate momentus, se que j'ai fais c'est que j'ai mis mon autre DD portable et celui ci est reconnu donc je fais se que tu ma dis avec les partitions donc après j'ai choisis d'installer Mac OS X Lion dessus sauf que je ne l'ai pas acheter ( pas de piratage je suis passer à moutain lion directement ) 
Sauf qu'il ne veut que lion et non ML, donc maintenant je cherche directement à acheter lion


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Il faut donc que tu l'achètes sur l'App Store.

As-tu un message qui t'interdit de passer directement à ML et seulement à L?

Sur mon iMac, j'ai eu ce soucis de DD qui claque (j'avais fait une sauvegarde la veille au soir heureusement :love. J'ai fait changer le DD mais j'étais hors garantie donc mon réparateur a été content puisque les 12 semaines qui ont suivi je lui ai amené mon PC et mon netbook (à chaque fois le DD + pour el PC l'alim).


----------



## Nekes (24 Avril 2013)

Oui sauf, que je n'ai aucun moyen pour acheter sur le mac appstore ...
Possible d'acheter sur le site officiel d'apple ?
( PS : Je ne peut pas choisir moutain lion, il m'impose lion.. je crois que je suis sur la récupération lion et non ML ^^ )
J'ai trouver ce lien, il pourrait m'etre utile non ? http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258613/os-x-lion-est-toujours-vendu-par-apple


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

C'est ça. Ne reste plus qu'à les appeler et rappelle-toi bien ce qu'ils disent dans l'article : faire une sauvegarde après l'avoir acheté pour une prochaine fois.


----------



## Nekes (24 Avril 2013)

Une sauvegarde Time Machine ?
et si j'ai bien lus je dois passer par mac app store, sauf qu'avec la récupération lion je peut pas.
je dois attendre mon frère se week end ^^ en tous cas merci mon problème est surment résolu .
CONCLUSION : Pour ceux qui ont le même problème que moi et qu'aucun raccourcis démmarage ne marche, faite comme moi regarder bien votre Disque dur et essayer d'en mettre un autre, formater le depuis l'utilitaire de disque puis installer lion sur ce disque .
Si vous avez des questions je suis ici


----------



## ru666 (24 Avril 2013)

Nekes a dit:


> Une sauvegarde Time Machine ?
> et si j'ai bien lus je dois passer par mac app store, sauf qu'avec la récupération lion je peut pas.



Pourquoi parles-tu de Time Machine?


----------



## Nekes (25 Avril 2013)

"faire une sauvegarde après l'avoir acheté pour une prochaine fois."
Une sauvegarde de quel type ?


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Sauvegarder le logiciel que tu viens d'acheter chez Apple car tu ne pourras pas le re-télécharger une seconde fois sans devoir payer à nouveau.

Typiquement tu feras ta sauvegarde sur une clé USB de manière avoir ta version de L ou ML accessible immédiatement en cas de réinstallation.


----------



## gmaa (25 Avril 2013)

Nekes a dit:


> "faire une sauvegarde après l'avoir acheté pour une prochaine fois."
> Une sauvegarde de quel type ?



Citation :
"
Étant donné qu&#8217;il faut passer par le Mac App Store, un Mac doté de Mac OS X 10.6.8 est indispensable. Une fois votre achat effectué, *pensez bien à sauvegarder le fichier* pour le réutiliser ultérieurement. *Mieux, utilisez Lion DiskMaker pour créer une clé USB qui vous permettra d&#8217;installer le système très facilement.* Malheureusement, il est impossible de télécharger OS X Lion depuis la section des achats du Mac App Store et il semble qu&#8217;Apple n&#8217;a rien prévu dans ce cas, si ce n&#8217;est de vous vendre à nouveau une licence&#8230;
"

C'est un fichier donc une copie "ailleurs" où tu sauras le retrouver si nécessaire.


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Citation :
> "
> Étant donné quil faut passer par le Mac App Store, un Mac doté de Mac OS X 10.6.8 est indispensable. Une fois votre achat effectué, *pensez bien à sauvegarder le fichier* pour le réutiliser ultérieurement. *Mieux, utilisez Lion DiskMaker pour créer une clé USB qui vous permettra dinstaller le système très facilement.* Malheureusement, il est impossible de télécharger OS X Lion depuis la section des achats du Mac App Store et il semble quApple na rien prévu dans ce cas, si ce nest de vous vendre à nouveau une licence
> "
> C'est un fichier donc une copie "ailleurs" où tu sauras le retrouver si nécessaire.




Ce que j'avais dis n'était pas assez clair?


----------



## gmaa (25 Avril 2013)

Pas de problème... "juste du temps de réponse" chez moi


----------



## ru666 (25 Avril 2013)

Au moins les explications auront été détaillées


----------



## jmquidet (28 Avril 2013)

Comprends pas très bien si on a déjà acheté (et téléchargé) M.L. sur l'App Store, on peut toujours le télécharger de nouveau(voir copie écran jointe)


----------



## MACINDO (1 Mai 2013)

C'est le disque dur qui est naze ou la cm ou les ram mais je pacherai pour le DD


----------



## Nekes (4 Mai 2013)

non mais c'est sur que c'est le DD hein, puis @jmquidet il m'oblige a prendre lion et rien d'autre ( impossible de passer par mountain lion )


----------



## OOAntonOO (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je fais "revivre" ce sujet, car le MacBook Pro d'un ami a exactement le même souci. Ayant une bonne connaissance des Mac et des soucis qu'ils peuvent avoir, je dois dire que sur ce coup, je sèche un peu. Étant également possesseur d'un MacBook Pro, j'ai fait un test en mettant le disque dur de son Mac dans le mien et cela fonctionne, j'ai effectué la manipulation inverse, mon disque dans son Mac et même résultat tout fonctionne correctement. Par contre, quand je remets le disque dur de mon ami dans son Mac le souci revient. J'ai testé toutes les manipulations possibles, mais rien ne change. Quand le disque dur était dans mon Mac, j'ai profité de l'occasion pour réparer les autorisations ainsi que vérifier l'état du disque dur et tout est OK. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vos réponses !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Septembre 2015)

On ne sait pas de quel mac il s'agit, mais cela pourrait provenir de la nappe (même si ton dd est reconnu).
Est ce que ton dd est reconnu sur ta machine, mais branché en externe ?


----------



## OOAntonOO (17 Septembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> On ne sait pas de quel mac il s'agit, mais cela pourrait provenir de la nappe (même si ton dd est reconnu).
> Est ce que ton dd est reconnu sur ta machine, mais branché en externe ?


Bonsoir,
Alors effectivement le disque est bien reconnu en externe, chose que j'ai faite juste après avoir poster mon message. J'en ai donc déduis que le soucis venait de la nappe comme vous le préciser également. Par chance j'ai un MacBook Pro avec une carte mère HS j'ai donc pris la nappe de celui-ci pour la mettre dans le Mac de mon ami et tout est de nouveau opérationnel.

Je vous remercie malgré tout pour votre réponse.

Bonne soirée.


----------

